# les touches de mon ipod nano ne répondent plus...



## Minouche22 (21 Mars 2009)

le menu, la touche play ainsi que les touches marche avant et arriere ne fonctionnent plus...sans raison apparente..pourtant mon ipod marche..mais impossible d'acceder à mes musiques..


que faire..?
aidez moi svp


----------

